# Sigma & Tamron Announcing New Goods in January?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 9, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/sigma-tamron-announcing-new-goods-in-january/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/sigma-tamron-announcing-new-goods-in-january/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/sigma-tamron-announcing-new-goods-in-january/"></a></div>
<strong>From Sigma

</strong>I received word that a few lenses are on schedule to be announced in 2012.</p>
<p>Lots of people would welcome some updated fast wide angle primes that dont cost $1500.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses Mentioned</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>24 f/1.8 (Full Frame)</li>
<li>35 f/1.8 (Full Frame)</li>
<li>300 f/2.8 OS</li>
<li>500 f/4.5 OS</li>
</ul>
<p>It may have been suggested that the 500 could turn out to be an f/4, I had a hard time with translation.</p>
<p><strong>From Tamron

</strong>Iâ€™m told a new superzoom is on schedule. Something in the 18-300 range.Ã‚ An updated 70-200 f/2.8 VC was mentioned as well as a new macro.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## branden (Dec 9, 2011)

A USM version of Canon's 35mm f/2 lens has been due for a while. It will be interesting to see if Sigma fills that void.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah! New Lenses. Anybody else feeling like Canon hasn't been providing much to the consumer market lately? Competition is good.


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 9, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Yeah! New Lenses. Anybody else feeling like Canon hasn't been providing much to the consumer market lately? Competition is good.


well in terms of lenses canon has the best range out there only a fool would disagree...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 9, 2011)

could not care less about sigma.

but i would like to see some affordable supertele from tokina or tamron.


----------



## Fandongo (Dec 9, 2011)

Competition _is_ good!

I hope the Sigma doesn't out IQ the 24 1.4L II.
I'd almost bet on it having less vignetting,
but the bokeh, ohhhh the bokeh.

Due time. Video stuff for DSLRs?
features? updates? stutter-free lenses or software?

Why aren't they releasing vital organizational trade secrets that I can use to better calculate my options?
=)


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 10, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> could not care less about sigma.
> 
> but i would like to see some affordable supertele from tokina or tamron.



really? i've never used sigma, i got a tamron 18-270 once, it went straight back such a poor lens in every respect
i wouldn't touch tamron again with someone elses barge pole. now i just stck with genuine canon lenses. but all the reviews of the sigma 85 1.4 have got me seriously considering it


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 10, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! New Lenses. Anybody else feeling like Canon hasn't been providing much to the consumer market lately? Competition is good.
> ...



They may have the best range now, but their recent track-record of providing new lenses means that could only be a temporary phenomenon, 16 months on and we're still waiting for the new Ã¼ber-teles, if these Sigmas have decent IQ and are on the market within a few months, Canon may lose a lot of potential business...


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm interested in a decent 24mm lens for a while. The EF 24mm f/2.8 is neither fast enough nor optically good enough to make me fork the money, and I can't afford the EF 24mm f/1.4 L.

If Sigma brings out a 24mm f/1.8 (= fast enough) lens that is signficantly better than the EF 24mm f/2.8 at a reasonable price, I'm buying.

Bokeh ? I can live with the 35mm f/2's bokeh, and boken is not important to me on such a wide lens.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 10, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> really? i've never used sigma, i got a tamron 18-270 once, it went straight back such a poor lens in every respect
> i wouldn't touch tamron again with someone elses barge pole. now i just stck with genuine canon lenses. but all the reviews of the sigma 85 1.4 have got me seriously considering it



well i would not expect miracles from any superzoom.

but when you look at the tamron macros for example.... they are great.
and you donÂ´t need to buy 4 to get one good one.

the problem with sigma is that a huge percentage of lenses are out of tollerances.
i got bored to buy 3 or 4 lenses to end up with one good.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Sigma put out a new 24mm fast prime. They already have a 20, 24, and 28mm f/1.8s but they're the older style lens body and lack Sigma's HSM (USM) and are just "ok" IQ wise. I would assume the new 24mm would be akin to the 30mm f/1.4 optically (GREAT glass and as good ALL DAY LONG as the 35mm L from Canon - (if you haven't shot both lenses more than a couple times in varying conditions, just shut up because it's *all* of the 35mm L for stills (if not more) and MUCH better in low light and video too). I have a mix of Sigma, Canon and Zeiss glass and if you shoot both video and stills, the thing I like about Sigma primes is their focus rings are a little stiffer, in some cases larger diameter than their EF counterparts (i.e. Sigma 50mm f/1.4 vs Canon EF 50 f/1.8, 77mm vs 58mm) and make pulling manual focus MUCH easier...not as easy as Zeiss which no one compares too in manual focus smoothness but definitely better than the EF lenses and equal to the L lenses (if not maybe a tad smoother depending on which one) I wish I could afford all the Zeiss primes but I can't so I have a mix of 3 Zeiss, 3 L's, and 6 Sigmas...and have never had any quality issue with any of them, not one repair, not one calibration...don't believe the QA/QC hype, it's disproportionate to the real number of issues...and a good photographer knows how to use their lenses, look how long it takes to really get the most out of a lens like the 50mm f/1.2 L... people complain about the sharpness of it compared to the EF 50s...some tests show the $99 50mm EF II is even sharper from f/2-f/8 and smaller (tests are rarely all encompassing though); but the 50mm f/1.2 L it has it's merits and takes time to get the most out of it...when you do, it's amazing glass.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of good things about the Tamron super zooms but have never shot any Tamron lens... I travel a lot and sometimes in places I don't want to be carrying a bag of gear... so I've been looking at some of the new mid-bodies and G12 etc. but also considered a super zoom that I could carry solo. Anyone have a favorite Tamron super zoom? (travel/street use)


----------



## Michael7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Very interested. I think Sigma is beating Canon at the wide end of things, and if true, it looks like this may be an attack on the long end dominance. I feel the Sigma 10-20 and Sigma 17-50 OS are superior to the 17-55 and 10-22 as an overall package, and especially build quality (the 17-55 is one of the flimsiest lenses I've ever used).

Canon has been lax on its non-L primes for two decades now. Sigma's 50 1.4 is the prime to have in that range, and their 30 1.4 has no real competition on a crop. Their 8-16 is outstanding and unique. The 120-300 2.8 OS is receving rave reviews and eating into 300 2.8 sales at half the price. Whatever the case, Sigma is on a roll. Throw in their four year warranty and they arer to be taken seriously in a down economy when brand loyalty isn't as important.

I'll be all over that 35 1.8 and 500 4.5 OS.


----------



## Stone (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in a Sigma 300 2.8 or 500 f4, if they can maintain their high level of IQ. I just can't bring myself to pay Canon's prices for a range I will use, but not everyday....


----------



## JimmyDude911 (Dec 10, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> could not care less about sigma.
> 
> but i would like to see some affordable supertele from tokina or tamron.



you couldnâ€™t care less about sigma but you want a super zoom? :


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 11, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Yeah! New Lenses. Anybody else feeling like Canon hasn't been providing much to the consumer market lately? Competition is good.



I have. My impression was that there's more money in cheaper lenses, inclusive of non-L primes, yet Canon seems to upgrade only L primes.

As example, I wouldn't buy the 24mm f/2.8 - it's one stop faster than the 24-105mm f/4 L, and it's optical quality isn't exactly stellar. Bring out a 24mm f/2 USM with good IQ, and I might very well buy it.

E.g. there are several 50mm lenses in Amazon top sellers in lenses, the 85mm f/1.8 is the 36thm the 100mm f/2.8 non-L the 41st, the 50mm f/2.5 compact macro the 50th, the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 macro is 70th, the EF 28mm f/1.8 is 90th, etc.



branden said:


> A USM version of Canon's 35mm f/2 lens has been due for a while. It will be interesting to see if Sigma fills that void.



I'd love a 35mm f/2 USM with improved bokeh.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 11, 2011)

some of sigma's latest offerings are really tempting and look like excellent value for money and i know a few people that love their sigma lenses, its just the lucky dip quality control that scares me off

as for the tamron 18-270 i bought it at the same time as the canon 28-300 (great lens, just so massive) and compared them side by side (yeah i know thats not fair at all as far as comparisons go) but the tamron was such utter rubbish build quality and the IQ was really shocking. I bought it off ebay from a gray market seller and they were great gave me a credit and i ordered a canon lens to replace it, and sent the crappy tamron back

I also previously used an 18-200 VR on a Nikon D90 alot and man that is such a great lens, its a shame canon dont have anything that competes.

But I dont have any super zooms anymore as i've just accepted carrying more gear for the ability to have faster best IQ lenses on hand


----------



## Rampado (Dec 17, 2011)

waiting for the 500 f4... love long lens!


----------



## willrobb (Dec 19, 2011)

A 28mm or 35mm F1.8 with HSM and the build quality of Sigma's 50/85mm offerings would have me buying I think. I'd like a good fast prime in this range, it isn't essential as I use my 24-70 f2.8L a lot for this range so I don't feel tempted to splash out lots on an L prime as it wouldn't get used so much, so say something 1/3 of the price of an L lens with good build quality and nice IQ and I'll try one out for sure. 

I think once you have enough top notch L series kit it could nice to try some cheaper third party options when it's not an essential purchase. Never know, could actually get better quality than expected as well.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> From Sigma
> 
> I received word that a few lenses are on schedule to be announced in 2012.



Jan 10, 2012 is the date. Must be a PMA release.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 4, 2012)

JimmyDude911 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > could not care less about sigma.
> ...



He said superTELE not superZOOM.

I've been burned by Tamron once I don't think I'll tread there again. I might give a Sigma lens a shot at some point. Esp if they can offer a low cost fast 35mm alternate to Canon's.


----------

